# Jonsered 2149 Turbo



## Duke Thieroff (Jul 29, 2010)

Picked up a Jonsered 2149 Turbo a couple weeks back off of a craigslist ad. Got it for $75. Runs good and is in fair shape. Used my neighbors 2165 Turbo for a day and was sold on the Jonsered brand.

Anybody have any experience with these as firewood saws?

Anybody done the muffler mod to it?


Any general helpful advice would be great or a review would be great too



Thank you
CT


----------



## eyolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Bought one new a few years back. Love it; only problems have been fuel line replacement, and I probably have 4 or 500 hrs on it.

Very similar to current model 2152, which has a couple more CC's, and supposedly a tiny bit more power, but not as much as the higher performance 2153. Also similar to 2150, which is a lightweight model with plastic housings rather than magnesium

All the internal parts are the same as a Husqvarna 351, handy to know if Jonsered parts and service is slim in your area.

I MM'ed mine, adding 6 1/8" holes accross the top front. It could maybe use more, but that amounts to approximately doubling the outlet when you consider that the small holes won't pass quite the same amount as a larger one of the same area due to gaseous friction and venturi effect. It doesn't seem quite as loud as some MM mods that way, but I was able to see some performance increase.

Saw is very happy with .325 chain and 16" bar; will pull 20" in softwoods easily, hardwoods demands more finesse.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jul 29, 2010)

eyolf said:


> Bought one new a few years back. Love it; only problems have been fuel line replacement, and I probably have 4 or 500 hrs on it.
> 
> Very similar to current model 2152, which has a couple more CC's, and supposedly a tiny bit more power, but not as much as the higher performance 2153. Also similar to 2150, which is a lightweight model with plastic housings rather than magnesium
> 
> ...



Did you take the limiter caps off of the adjustment screws?

I have limited experience working on these, but my uncle has very good mechanical knowledge. Looking to make the adjustments necessary to make it run better, but more or less need to be told the whole process.

Thank you for your reply

CT


----------



## eyolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Limiter caps...what are those? LOL!

Old Jonsered dealer replaced 'em with screws for older, non-limited carb, looked at me, winked, and said "you never were here...RIGHT!"

I wish I knew the P/N#'s


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jul 29, 2010)

eyolf said:


> Limiter caps...what are those? LOL!
> 
> Old Jonsered dealer replaced 'em with screws for older, non-limited carb, looked at me, winked, and said "you never were here...RIGHT!"
> 
> I wish I knew the P/N#'s



Haha, that guy was awesome.

Looks like I've got some fiddling to do.


CT


----------



## 034avsuper (Jul 29, 2010)

Thieroff said:


> Picked up a Jonsered 2149 Turbo a couple weeks back off of a craigslist ad. Got it for $75. Runs good and is in fair shape. Used my neighbors 2165 Turbo for a day and was sold on the Jonsered brand.
> 
> *Anybody have any experience with these as firewood saws?*
> 
> ...



Probably a bit small for a firewood saw. But if its the only saw you have, it will be alright for firewood. I think you did good on that deal, $75 is a great price. Congrats


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jul 29, 2010)

034avsuper said:


> Probably a bit small for a firewood saw. But if its the only saw you have, it will be alright for firewood. I think you did good on that deal, $75 is a great price. Congrats



I have a couple other backups, a craftsman 46cc and a Poulan 4620AVX, which I picked up from a return (used once, paint on bar didn't have a scratch) at Sears for $50. The Poulan isn't a great saw but for 50 I couldn't pass it up.


Looking to get something bigger over time but this will be my first year burning. Have about 8 cord stacked, all locust, ash, oak and hard maple.

I know that the Jonsered is a step up from these saws, that's for sure.


CT


----------



## eyolf (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the 50cc class saws are great for firewood: my 2149 won't give anything meaningful up to a Husky 55, which kind of made itself the definition of a firewood saw.

If the only available trees were all 24" and larger hardwoods, yeah, it would be light. But the definition of firewood for many people is mostly the stuff that has no commercial value...small, crooked, rotten spots, low-value species. Bucking a 20" tree with a 16" bar isn't a problem, and theres a lot of heat in a 20" round.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 30, 2010)

eyolf said:


> I think the 50cc class saws are great for firewood: my 2149 won't give anything meaningful up to a Husky 55, which kind of made itself the definition of a firewood saw.
> 
> If the only available trees were all 24" and larger hardwoods, yeah, it would be light. But the definition of firewood for many people is mostly the stuff that has no commercial value...small, crooked, rotten spots, low-value species. Bucking a 20" tree with a 16" bar isn't a problem, and theres a lot of heat in a 20" round.



Yeah, absolutely right. When you consider the size of the average firewood log, 50cc is plenty. Around here, that average size is likely 10" to 15". There are of course some larger and some smaller, but in the same way people want a saw they can handle, they also want wood they can handle. You can't lift hardwood rounds approaching 20" and many people don't want to deal with wood that big.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe that more firewood is cut with 50-60cc saws, always has been that way.


----------



## L.R. (Jul 30, 2010)

eyolf said:


> Limiter caps...what are those? LOL!
> 
> Old Jonsered dealer replaced 'em with screws for older, non-limited carb, looked at me, winked, and said "you never were here...RIGHT!"
> 
> I wish I knew the P/N#'s



I have the IPL, what Pn. do you need?

EDIT: The non-EPA Pn.s for the adjustment screws on a 2149 are 537 07 52-01 and 503 94 57-01. Idle adjustment screw is the same. This is for the Walbro HDA 154 C. The EPA carb is called 159A, but all parts are the same except those screws, and what i think is the main jet, Pn. 503 68 82-01. EPA carb also has limiter, of course. This is from the 2001 IPL.


----------



## L.R. (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the 2149 turbo, and have used it recently for firewood. I run an 18" Oregon sprocket tip, and am really impressed with it. I haven't really put it through its paces yet, but it's plenty of saw for my needs. I find the "turbo" works as well, doesn't get clogged up by the chips much.


----------



## PB (Jul 30, 2010)

The 2149 is a very good saw. I believe it was one of the first 2100 series of saws and was introduced back in 1998 or 99. 

The 2149 has more in common with the 2150 than the 2152. All parts from the 2150 will cross over to the 2149 except for the bottom end. Piston and cylinder share the same part numbers. Your 2149 has a magnesium crankcase where the 2150 has a plastic crankcase. Very good firewood saw, and a great find for $75!


----------



## L.R. (Jul 31, 2010)

PB said:


> The 2149 has more in common with the 2150 than the 2152. All parts from the 2150 will cross over to the 2149 except for the bottom end. Piston and cylinder share the same part numbers. Your 2149 has a magnesium crankcase where the 2150 has a plastic crankcase. Very good firewood saw, and a great find for $75!



Hmm. While the above is true, I'd say the 2149 has more in common with the 2152 than the 2150. Looking at IPLs from 2001-2002, only minor things differ - bottom end is the same, chassis, chain brake, down to the cylinder bolts. The cylinder, ring and piston differ, of course, and the 2152 has the Zama carb which means it also uses a different intake, but as long as you don't mismatch anything, all these parts will swap over between the two.

Using parts from the 2141-2145-2150 saws would be a lot more of a hassle. They have screw-on rather than snap-on tops (2007 IPL), clamshell bottom ends (2141-2145 cylinders won't fit a 2149 for this reason), and all have Zamas (again, 2007 IPL). This being said, the EPA 2150s up to serial# 030103001 do share the cylinder assembly with the 2149, same Pn. Crank is different for 2141-2145-2150, but the needle bearing is the same and the bearings should be the same size. Looks like they have different seals in the plastic cases (makes sense...). And of course you all know the mighty Husqvarna 346XP also shares a lot of parts with the 2149, and this P&C will bolt right in for some more revs.

Sorry to be ranting, but this is my favorite saw we're talking about here! I have cut fresh and dry pine, elm, birch, dry planks, most everything for firewood and nothing seems to slow it down, and it also isn't too heavy to be lugging around in the middle of summer. I don't know what kind of firewood you have to deal with, but the saw pulls 18 inches with ease, and for firewood that goes a long way over here.

I have seen people having different opinions on whether this is a true-blue, bona-fide, gen-u-ine professional saw or not. I personally couldn't tell you how this saw would handle heavy use over long periods of time, but I sure wouldn't be afraid to try it. In my opinion, this is first and foremost a _really good saw_, no matter if it's semi-pro or pro-pro or pro-lite, or whatever. You know what they say about the red ones...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 31, 2010)

The 2149 is the red version of the Husky 351 - basically a 346xp "demoted" by putting the Husky 350 engine on it (the older 49.4cc one).

A few years later, the 351/2149 was replaced by the 353/2152, with slightly more cc and power.


----------



## PB (Jul 31, 2010)

L.R. said:


> Hmm. While the above is true, I'd say the 2149 has more in common with the 2152 than the 2150. Looking at IPLs from 2001-2002, only minor things differ - bottom end is the same, chassis, chain brake, down to the cylinder bolts. The cylinder, ring and piston differ, of course, and the 2152 has the Zama carb which means it also uses a different intake, but as long as you don't mismatch anything, all these parts will swap over between the two.
> 
> *So to some it up, the 2152 and the 2149 share the bottom end. The piston and cylinder are identical with the 2150 and 2149, chain brake parts are the same from the 2141 up to 2153 (and mayb 2159) and the cylinder bolts are the same for ALL Jreds. *
> 
> ...



You obviously love your 2149, and don't blame you. I just wanted to correct you a bit.


----------



## L.R. (Aug 1, 2010)

PB said:


> You obviously love your 2149, and don't blame you. I just wanted to correct you a bit.



Thanks for the clarification! You are right in assuming the 2159 shares the same chain brake parts as the 2149 and others mentioned. Other than that, its just bits and pieces that are the same. Of course, things may still fit despite having a different Pn. On that note, I'd say the _smaller_ Jreds all share the same cylinder bolts. The larger ones all have a different Pn. I haven't compared the actual bolts, so I couldn't tell you if they could still interchange.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 1, 2010)

eyolf said:


> Limiter caps...what are those? LOL!
> 
> Old Jonsered dealer replaced 'em with screws for older, non-limited carb, looked at me, winked, and said "you never were here...RIGHT!"
> 
> I wish I knew the P/N#'s



Now there's a good dealer. Steve


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Aug 1, 2010)

L.R. said:


> I have the IPL, what Pn. do you need?
> 
> EDIT: The non-EPA Pn.s for the adjustment screws on a 2149 are 537 07 52-01 and 503 94 57-01. Idle adjustment screw is the same. This is for the Walbro HDA 154 C. The EPA carb is called 159A, but all parts are the same except those screws, and what i think is the main jet, Pn. 503 68 82-01. EPA carb also has limiter, of course. This is from the 2001 IPL.



I believe I have a phone call to make.

CT


----------



## Rickytree (Sep 9, 2012)

Does this saw really have a turbo?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Does this saw really have a turbo?



Not what people mostly think of when that word (turbo) is used, it just is another name on the Husky "air injection" air cleaning.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Sep 9, 2012)

Thread is 2 years old bub.


Chris


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2012)

I know, just answered the new question.....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Thread is 2 years old bub.
> 
> 
> Chris



Yes it is......but.

Do you still have this saw....what do think of it now and has it been everything you hoped it would be? 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 9, 2012)

How would you rate it against an 028, both using 32.7:1 peanut oil mixed with grape soda?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes it is......but.
> 
> Do you still have this saw....what do think of it now and has it been everything you hoped it would be?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Traded it for vintage iron over a year ago. Didn't have CAD when I had this saw.....but that's when it began. Wished I still had one, or some other Husky-J-red variant (351,350,353,346 and so on)



thomas1 said:


> How would you rate it against an 028, both using 32.7:1 peanut oil mixed with grape soda?



I've ran this one on Barq's for a loooong time. Grape is alright, but Barq's has bite man


----------

